# Massachusetts



## Eliroerden (Feb 12, 2017)

Hey highly doubting it but does anyone know of even a slightly rideable piece of backcountry in MA?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Mount Greylock is probably the most known and a few other places in the Berkshires. Some of the trails on the backside of Mount Tom sound familiar too for some reason.


----------

